# New tires for 2005???



## central15 (Nov 17, 2010)

If anyone has replaced their 235/65/18's and has advice please post it. 
My stock Goodyear's need replaced. 

Thank you


----------



## garyl (Dec 13, 2010)

in the same boat. goodyears were ok, but is there some better?


----------

